# how old should my kid be when I worm them?



## mcombs93 (Dec 9, 2012)

We got 2 new kids last week at the sale and they was still on there mother but they are starting to eat and not to her for milk so we are not really sure how old they are and we would like to no about how old they should be when we worm them. I said we should keep them for about a month or longer before we do it but im not really sure if that is right or not.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

What breed are they?
3 weeks 1st CD/T
4 weeks Deworm
6 weejs 2n CD/T
8 weeks deworm and monthly thereafter for first year.
I use Ivermectrin (injectable,given orally for the dewormer at the rate of 1cc/22 lbs orally.


----------



## mcombs93 (Dec 9, 2012)

ok this may sound funny but how do you know what bread your goat is? i no we have pygmy goat but we dont no what the new one is with the babys. so i dont no what she is or how to no what she is..im sorry that we are so new at this we just went to the sale one night and decided we wanted to get some goats.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

That's a big question because everyone has an opinion and it comes down to what works best for you given your ground/environment/chemical vs non-chemical/animal condition.

I'm a believer that stress could raise the worm count of an animal and I also assume I always have a worm count - even when I know I don't - in my animals.

Depending on the product you can worm them within a few days of being born.

I always worm my mom 1 month before they kid and a few days afterwards. Kids I typically don't worm until around 8 weeks (when they leave to go to their new homes) but it depends on how they are doing. I don't have issues with coccidia and do not pretreat.

You also need to be aware that you could build resistance to the drugs and when you worm them ... thinking it's working .... it actually is not. And some wormers kill off the worms instantly creating a toxic type environment and could kill the goat.

But you just want to know when you can worm them. 

I go the chemical route and use ivermectin plus (liq used mainly for cattle) and alternate with SafeGuard and Valbazen. This helps to assure I don't overdo one and build a resistance.

Ivermec can be used on the babies without issues if you are sure they do not have a heavy worm load. If they might, I would worm with safeguard first then follow with Ivermec 10 days later.

The above wormers will not kill coccidia. For that I use Baycox.

If you do worm them try and do a 2x - 3x 10 day treatment. Then you should be good.

And .... you can always get a fecal done so you know for sure what you've got and what drug to use.

Same treatment for all goat types. Doesn't matter what breed they are. Only if you plan on eating them or drinking their milk soon .... withdrawl times then.

HTH,


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

mcombs93 said:


> ok this may sound funny but how do you know what bread your goat is? i no we have pygmy goat but we dont no what the new one is with the babys. so i dont no what she is or how to no what she is..im sorry that we are so new at this we just went to the sale one night and decided we wanted to get some goats.


It doesn't sound funny at all, half of us on here couldn't tell you what some goats are by just seeing them. So what you can do to help us all figure this out is can you post a pic of them? Don't ever apologize for being new or asking questions, we were all new once heck i'm still learning and i've had goats for a year now and I am still asking question after question. :You should be proud of yourself for wanting to learn how to care for your goats properly, not everyone in this world has that same care.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I do the first worming on my kids at 15 days, then fecal monthly after that. They are put on cocci prevention starting about the same time and stay on it until their first fall after a killing frost.

I fecal my goats monthly. The bred does get wormed before breeding/after a killing frost. Unless there's an emergency, they don't get wormed again until they're past 100 days gestation, if they need it. If not, then they get wormed within 12 hours of kidding.

I live on a very small bit of land, which tends to be damp. My goats are never sick, but worms are a constant battle.

For me years of experience as a goat owner, FFA and 4H member and later, a 4H leader has helped me with breed identification. Look at lots of pictures online, go to shows and such, after a while you'll get an eye for breeds.


----------

